

Bitcoin is experiencing its longest stretch of price stability - Santas
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-volatility-slows-2014-1

======
higherpurpose
Even "Bitcoin stability" has become news now? I very much doubt it's the
longest stretch of stability in its history. Didn't it stay at $13-$14 for
like a year? And I think even last year it stayed more at around $140 than it
has at $800. If we look at their own chart that's only since September we can
see it's actually been stable for longer in the September-October period.

I think it's just the BI guys who are obviously invested in Bitcoin, and are
eagerly awaiting for the price to explode again, so it staying stable for a
_whole_ month seems like forever to them.

------
CompleteMoron
Staying stable is boring to me too. No action! I need it to go up to drag up
litecoin!

